# multi strain forest...



## IRISH (Nov 13, 2009)

...


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 13, 2009)

very nice as always irish. how old are they and what strains.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 14, 2009)

these are all just past 2 weeks 12/12... ummm, the names are in the pics hg47. lol...


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 14, 2009)

once again, lovely ladies IRISH! 

even the one on the clock


----------



## BlueNose (Nov 14, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> once again, lovely ladies IRISH!
> 
> even the one on the clock



shhhh, it was a nice surprise


----------



## homegrown47 (Nov 14, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> these are all just past 2 weeks 12/12... ummm, the names are in the pics hg47. lol...


      lol......nice one irish didnt see those ate first. but good job none the less


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow didn't take you long to catch back up to where you almost were..Bravisimo! Irish you don't find probs with flowering your ladies so close to each other?


----------



## zipflip (Nov 14, 2009)

ur plants are girls irish. :huh:  wats wit teh chiky up in the grow room?  :rofl:  
  idk but i guess it beats havin some chippendale hangin in my grow room too tho. lol
  put up a poster of some studly lookin male plant.  maybe that'll get the girls wriled up and ruffle their tatas lil more  :rofl:

they look great man :aok:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 14, 2009)

NICE!!!  can i come over and play???


----------



## IRISH (Nov 14, 2009)

ohhh, you like my snap on tool clock, eh? theres no hands on my women either...lol...lol...y'all are supposed to be scoping the mj. lol...

miss KULT= 1 view
miss Skush= 2 views
miss WW= 4 views
miss Snap-On= 14 views...

growing marijuana= ...priceless...Irish...lol...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Irish!

Wow...  Variety IS the spice of life, isn't it?   I have 8 girls - 5 strains going now...  GOTTA love it...   I even tied up a Thai plant into a pretzel to fit it into my mostly Indica grow...  and nailed it with Bushmaster TOO!   She WILL submit!    I look forward to seeing your flower show!

Happy Growing!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh...  ya got any more clocks?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 14, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Wow didn't take you long to catch back up to where you almost were..Bravisimo! Irish you don't find probs with flowering your ladies so close to each other?


 

don't go burn'in bread on me now Chef!:rofl: :ciao: ...

actually, this is the most i've done at once. and yes, i do forsee problems. i'll deal with them when they arise. for now, i move them around...frequently. ...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 14, 2009)

Hindsight is 20/20 after looking at your garden and a few more on here I wish I would have added a little more variety to my grow....I did 10 of one and 20 of another from seed so hopefully I end up with 15-20 girls, but lookin at this I wish I'd have done 5 of 3 diff strains, and 15 of the ol faithful I always grow.  Oh well next time....lookin forward to watchin yours irish!


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 14, 2009)

Get something reflective in there already!

B&W 3 mil poly


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2009)

there is reflective material og. what you smoking? lol. lol...(i already know)... don't want to lose any lumes now... i just do what works best for me, i know i can do better, but this is a grow with a mission. i'm on the fast track for some smoke man...got some sick buds that need this grow in a bad way...

wanna know something you may find strange? i had to go to a brother grower today, and ask for an O for my peeps. he gave me 2. ... i divied it all up 'tween 4 of my best friends that are sick from varying stages of cancer. you wanna know what else. i'll do it again in 2 weeks from now for them...even if it means coming out of my own pocket...

it's all an adventure brothers...when the shiz hits home, what would johnny do?...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

I am loving that wonder woman....I may have to get some of those if the somke report is potent...hmmm hmmm way to grow Irish!!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2009)

for your viewing pleasure tonight, may i present to you,...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2009)

act 2...enjoy the the show, and drive carefully...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 17, 2009)

Irish is the WB white rabbit? I am not sure on the innitials...my bubblegum has the most beautiful smell...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2009)

wr is white rhino for this grow... bg will be bubblegum...bk ...is bubba kush...

all was fed today, and 1.5 gallons of nutes added to rez x 3... the dwc is now eating a gallon and a half every 2 days...ppms were took too 1100...ph, 5.8...the KULT are very hungry plants in hydro...

my Skush male has not dropped as of yet...he'll show in time to do a bit of selective pollinating...have never done this before, but am very confident of success on first try...(yeah, it's like that...)...

was gonna do a tutorial on air layering, but it will have to wait until the next run...this is an interesting cloning technique... i attempted it outdoors last year, and mother nature would not cooperate, with cool temps, and rain for a week...i am also confident my next attempt will be a success inside...


----------



## Locked (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice looking forest Irish....variety is the spice of life....


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks HL. ...

it is getting crowded. i gave another KULT clone away today, that has been in flower for 4 weeks. needed space. have some new gear i am wanting to get a start on...

peace, and green thoughts to ya ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 18, 2009)

gnarly garden Irish...you should try a giant E&F setup like mine in the not to distant future....then you would have a super way more better even gnarlier fat plant garden..um...yeah !


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2009)

lol. lol. that will be what i be striving for PM. a fat, gnarly E&F setup is def in my future...i love yours man, and the work you been doing is something to be proud of. i love checking out the new developments of your grow daily. first place i go when i log on. . looking for updates, and general rubbernecking, with alot of oooo's, and aahhhh's...lol... ... thanks for dropping by my brother in green...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 24, 2009)

1-bg
2-wr
3-bk
4-wr
5-skush
6-bg
7-KULT
8-bk
9-skush...

jingle buds, jingle buds, jingle all the way... ...


----------



## nvthis (Nov 25, 2009)

Very nice bro!

As with Stoneybud's BK, it should be interesting to see how she stands against the other sweet genetics you got going on!

Jingle buds!!! 

Speaking of Stoneybud, anybody seen him lately? He owes me 5 bucks.


----------



## dirtysox (Nov 25, 2009)

i want to sniff it


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2009)

pic 5, and 9 are the Skush, clearly separate strains. but pic 5, is the keeper strain. very compact nodes. very fat leaves...

there is'nt as much smell to our grow as we thought there would be at this point. my new wood stove masks alot of it...

can't wait to try the wr. the two are very dark, and look to be like they will be dank...

i would'nt hold your breath on that 5'er Nv. he owes me a show...:hubba:  ...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 25, 2009)

i once grew a plant that looked just like pic 5...it had a very stong candy flavor to it....i think you can find a pic of it in my first journal...anyway, lookin' great !


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 25, 2009)

I like the looks of those Rhinos.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 25, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> can't wait to try the wr. the two are very dark, and look to be like they will be dank..


oh you're gonna love the rhino, i guarantee 
evreything's looking good m8 

* and with the skush, i personally like the flavour of the smaller tight node pheno.. but the stretchy tall one will probably be the most like crazy's 'my ****' pheno. should get really snow capped soon (my buddy's friend swore his was white widow cause it was so covered in crystals)


----------



## the chef (Nov 25, 2009)

jebus Irish they look wonderful! Gotta look into the skush.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> oh you're gonna love the rhino, i guarantee
> evreything's looking good m8
> 
> * and with the skush, i personally like the flavour of the smaller tight node pheno.. but the stretchy tall one will probably be the most like crazy's 'my ****' pheno. should get really snow capped soon (my buddy's friend swore his was white widow cause it was so covered in crystals)


 
the smaller, tight node is pic 5. i got the wink, wink, nod, nod on it... ...i've got both actually. the 'my **** pheno' is in a half gallon pot, flowering ahead of everything else, and is a beaut also... ... 

i chopped one up this past spring for clones to pass out to some bro's, then she was one that was jacked, so i never got to finish. i don't know which one she was now. i did get to smoke her though. , or rather, her clone from one i gifted. i loved it. thats why i threw down some seed in this grow, to find the dif phenos. i found two. ...

were just passing 4 weeks flower over here, and it's all green my friend. gonna be a multi strain spectacular harvest by x-mas.:hubba: ...

good to see you Kaotic...:ciao: :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking real nice* IRISH * and quite a selection.

Looks like it may be a sugar coated meds holiday for your gang in need.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 26, 2009)

:ciao: Duck...

hows it growing at the Duck's Nest? have to see if any of your spacecase made it. hmmm?...

thier all very excited Duck. thanks my brother. things are beginning to look like thier getting back to where i was at, when i seen my last girls...

this will almost all go to my bros'. two of them are very sick now again. T's actually in the hospital right now due to some complications in a surgery. maybe can come home early next week. went and seen the 'ol coot last evening, and all he wanted to know was if i brought him some pics of the girls, and a smokie treat. then we blocked the door, and looked at pics, while he hit some bk in the pipe.  ...(his nurse is solid). ...

happy thanksgiving all...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 26, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> jebus Irish they look wonderful! Gotta look into the skush.


 
look right up there ^ brother Chef. you can see Skush all you want.:hubba: ...she's a cross a brother put togeather for us. started out a tester, then a staple... ...thanks for dropping in man...


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow man Im truly F'ing jealous of you. Time for me to go smoke my brick mexican worst of the worst swag. If you saw what I had youd probaly spit in my face haha.


----------



## cubby (Nov 26, 2009)

Great looking grow brother. Your green thumb (or rather your tric encrusted paws) is really showing thru. I'll be eyeballing this grows progress.
Take care, be safe, and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 27, 2009)

hello cubby. how ya been my brother? hope you had a warm holiday up there. you got snow yet cubby?

we finished playing in the garden just last week. we dug up all the potatoes , and onions, and the rest of the carrots. i took down most of my pics of garden shots to make room for others pics...

we got 40 (50lb) bags of potatoes. these all went to our local food pantry, to be given out in thanks giving, and x-mas baskets. there would have been more, but it looks like i made a mistake in one garden, by not putting down grub-ex, and the moles put the hurt to it. (the older i get, the more i forget)...

looks like we'll go big again next season. the micro gardens were very time consuming.  ...

i figured, with all this farming we do, why not expand our knowledge a bit with our mmj. soo, we searched out a male, and tried the hand at pollenating.  hope this works for us. and i hope i have'nt messed up by keeping a male in the same house as the girls...

were just over 4.5 weeks flowering the herd. not one issue this entire run, so far. i have done many clones, and it just is'nt my cup 'o tea with the longer veg period. so, if i'm successful at pollenating, we'll keep on that track for awhile...

it's good to hear from you brother cubby. hope the meds you did this summer are doing thier job for you. good thoughts, and warm wishes to ya friend...Irish...


----------



## Smot_poker (Nov 27, 2009)

irish, you got a great garden and an even greater heart. keep the good karma coming.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 27, 2009)

Irish those plants couldn't look healthier!  Very Nice!  Hope you had a great thanksgiving!  We had snow on the Erie side of the state this morning...you guys have any yet?  Good luck with the breedings!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 28, 2009)

That's some garden, Irish!  You're going to need some help trimmin' them up :hubba:

I see you're using that Reflectix stuff - how is it working out for you?  I found it retained all of the heat, but that may not be a bad thing up there where it's cold now


----------



## IRISH (Nov 30, 2009)

calling for snow mix tomorrow...art, yes it does hold heat. i wrap my water heater with it to to save electricity. ...

heres some pics that i pollenated with my male Skush...

1- is a skush...
2- bubble gum...
3- wonder woman...
4- white rhino...
5- is smallest bubba kush, of 5...
6- KULT...
7- white rhino...

6 wasnt pollenated...enjoy, and keep her green...


----------



## nvthis (Nov 30, 2009)

Loooo-King-Goooood brotha!


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

looking real good brudda!


----------



## BBFan (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice Irish.  Very, very, nice.

You should end up with some interesting beans for your next grow with those crosses.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 30, 2009)

hello BB. (had to switch my name, when i seen those initials being used way back, on you, and i) ...

thanks y'all...we may not ever run these beans BB. (gotta start somewhere)...then again, i know some people that may want to check 'em out...i just wanted to throw something togeather to preserve the '08 line we ran, so i can jump on into the '09 line, and get to crack'in...

y'all should see the sick crosses we have lined up. it's gonna be bigger, and better. this is the side show right here. were looking for the keeper mom in the lot still. running behind quite a bit, but it's understandable, getting jacked...

gotta get some of the new gear made in '09 going. got a nice suprise over here. an exclusive... ...

can you hear the drums?...KONG-KONG-KONG...lol...lol...lol...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 30, 2009)

oh yeah, that last set of pics was just misted with water to kill the pollen before putting them back in the flower room. thats why thier shiny looking... ...


----------



## kaotik (Nov 30, 2009)

looking good man, hopefully they turn out, should be some nice crosses.
and you lucky bugger.. guess 'll have to grow the 09 kong stuff vicariously through you


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 30, 2009)

I know someone who would be interested in those genetics yer makin!!!  lol...slide em this way...lookin waaay good bud!


----------



## BBFan (Nov 30, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> y'all should see the sick crosses we have lined up. it's gonna be bigger, and better. this is the side show right here. were looking for the keeper mom in the lot still. running behind quite a bit, but it's understandable, getting jacked...



Been enjoying this show Irish- nice comeback.  I can't wait to see what you roll out next!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks BB. always a pleasure...

this is us only practicing on the seed run LF. 1st. timer...practice makes perfect right?.. gotta always try to learn something new (to me)...can't believe we never tried this before.(not counting that one summer a male snuck in the OD and wrecked a whole crop.)...

man kaotic. what do i say brother? i could'nt think of anyone i'd rather be running this stuff with...i'll blow it up for you man!!! ...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 2, 2009)

1-Skush
2-wonder woman
3-bubblegum
4-ssh (center)
5-whole room...

getting there now...i'll take more pics tomorrow when i feed...


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice. They look healthy and lush. Verry happy. What are ya feedin them?


----------



## IRISH (Dec 2, 2009)

the hydro gets flora nova bloom nutes, and the soil is getting a new bloom nute called super bloom 12-55-6...then of course, we always use our molasses. ...


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

The bubblegum is saying HELLO! It must smell like heaven brother. I think back to that situation and now look! See what my brother can do! See what they are going to miss out on, hehehehe!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 2, 2009)

yes 'they' are Chef...gonna miss out big time...

the bubblegum smells soooo good...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 3, 2009)

and it smells even better today...bump...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking real nice *Irish* :aok:


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## IRISH (Dec 7, 2009)

...or there-abouts...

these are the best i can do 4u.  ...(kodak 7.0mp). seems everytime i go to buy something electronic, two days later they come out with the newer version...but i guarantee you'll like bro...

frosting up now pretty good...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 7, 2009)

...more>>>


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 7, 2009)

yer catchin' up..lol..won't be long now..which one do you think'll be the best of the bunch ?


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 7, 2009)

nice irish my black russian just turned 6 weeks yesterday wot strain are they


----------



## kaotik (Dec 7, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> nice irish my black russian just turned 6 weeks yesterday wot strain are they


he's got each labled in the pics man 

looking good buddy (curious, did you pollenate a rhino too?.. nevermind, you mentioned you did.. sorry, burnt.. kinda funny that i asked that when i was straight, and realized my burnt mistake only after getting stoned.. lol)


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 7, 2009)

Those look dank!  BK looks the best.


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

Way to go brother! What in your head fer the future? a couple of major auto's?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 7, 2009)

Irish!  Lookin good man....nice and sparkly...kind of like looking out my window this morning!  Lovin it man, beautiful girls!


----------



## nvthis (Dec 7, 2009)

Right on bro.. Got to talk about that bubba kush!!  Any previews on the smell?? And these were from seed, right? They look like str8 dankola. Now I'm no 'expert', but I have only seen one cut of bubba that looks even remotely familiar to what you've got there and that's the Katsu line. I wonder if that is what you got? Were they fem seed? Either way, _nice_ damn hook up!:hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2009)

Puff, i don't know, but i am gonna find out bro.:hubba: ...lol...hooking the ps up now bro. have'nt played since last winter...when i get to ww, i'd be proud to gun for ya!!!  (won't be no hiding)...lol...lol...

yeah fruity, the strains are in the pics...i seen your BR. very nice man. very nice...

Kaotic. you stoner. lol. yeah, i did the wr, the bg, the bk, the skush, and a wonder woman. hit em all with a skush male. not whole plant, just some select buds. ...don't worry. it happens more often than i want to admit it too...

thanks MaineHarvest...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2009)

hey there Chef.:ciao: ... no autos for me. we'll most likely run another multi strain. i have an unreleased Kush strain called Dark Kush, that was crossed with the biggest purpled balled male a bro had. he was some site...later bro...

LF. how goes it man? will be looking at alot of snow in the morning , eh? we get it the worst coming off the lake. we get lake effect all winter, when no one else is getting much at all...it could snow 4 inches in GR, and i'd get 20... ...thanks for dropping by bro...

NvThis...i believe the BK's are S1's. not for sure on that. may be a cross. i'll try to find out more. i do know for sure thier outta Cali...they are from seed. i put down 5, and all 5 are fems... ...just over 6 weeks, and no nanners, yet...were watching close now...the entire room actually smells of fresh ground coffee again...my wood stove masks the smell pretty well...they stretched quick, but that was my own fault...i had taller strains like the bubblegum, and KULT already on the go, so i let them stretch to try to even the canopy best i could...did'nt turn out to bad at all...thier covered in trichs...have'nt scoped 'em yet...will tomorrow, if i get time...later brother Nv...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 9, 2009)

man I don't know what the deal is, but I'm less than a mile from lake erie, and I don't know if we are in some kind of pocket or what, but everyone around us will get hit with the snow, and we won't get any...it p.o.'s my kid when it comes to snow days for school....but I kind of like it.  Looks like we may be getting hit here in the next couple of days though...the wind is blowing like crazy!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah LF, it's on us now. 60 mph wind gusts, hail , rain, sleet, thunder (last night), and now flat out snowing. wish it would have been here for deer season...they say 24 hours non stop this round...up to an inch an hour... ...

i shoveled my drive at 6 pm, and there is around 8 inches in it 5 hours later...we just installed a newer woodstove...the propane heat prices have been devastating on us down here also...had to drop the company thats had a tank on this property for 38 years. ...

any luck on the job hunting brother? might as well ride out the winter on some arm chair money like the rest of the state has been forced to do...i don't know how folks that rent thier homes are getting by...most of the larger industries 'round here have long ago moved out of state...if you try a fast food restaurant, you'll only hear, "your over qualified". lol...how do you get over qualified flipp'in burgers?...lol...lol...

hope things get to looking up for you, and yours up that'a way bro...i'ma go smoke one, and get my head back right again. ...peace...


----------



## reidser (Dec 10, 2009)

hey irish hows things bro..man you got some nasty weather goin on there..an i thought ireland was bad!!good for you all's goin good and green in the garden though..and all for a great cause...your a saint


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2009)

well hello there stranger. ...been awhile me brother...hows the grow going reidser? y'all gotta help me with my bro reidser. he's a bit net shy...he is an 'ol head trying to get back into things...we been helping as much as we can through pm's over the past several months... alot goes on behind the scene as well here...

i see you have some more posts.   could it be you have a journal?...now i gotta go look bro...peace, and green thoughts...(ps. i told you, we got people, eh?...lol...lol...)...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 10, 2009)

we got people...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 10, 2009)

yes , we do...   ...

stop on by reidsers journal my friends, and see if you can help out a new grower brother...it's all good...

have a safe trip brother Puff. will be awaiting your return bro...all our best to the family man...peace, and godspeed...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 10, 2009)

Dang it!  I had typed a response for about the last 10 min..and lost it!!!
Try again...lol

I have a weld/drug test on Tue of next week, for a prominant name in the raceing industry...I don't want to really say it on here...ya know.  But he does alot of work with the Mustang.  Got a call Tue, from a temp agency, found my resume' on the "WORKS" site.  Need a fabricator for doing racing prototypes...sounds like a sweet job.  Temp to hire, but I usually do well if I can get my foot in the door...I've been fabing for 15 yrs.  This one will be mostly MIG, and TIG...but it would be nice to work for this guy, although I think his sons mostly run the show now...I'm sure you can figure out who, I just don't want to give out too much personal stuff here...ya know?  He is located up in the little Gaza strip, by the river rouge.

Man like I said we never get it...snow everywhere around us, but we don't even have enough to cover the grass.  The winds did get up to 60 mph last night, and still blowin now, though not as hard.

I'm not the kind to sit around, I get myself in trouble.  The Unenjoyment was nice for the first week or 2...but I'm ready to get back to work now...although I won't settle for less than what I'm makeing off the gov't.  This job I'm going to Tue starts at 16.50, so I would imagine a pretty good jump in pay once I went full time through the Co.  It sounds like a cool job...I hope it works out!  I have been fabricating rail gear on heavy eqpt. and other trucks, so that they can go down the rr tracks...just things got slow...freakin economy!

Gettin ready to flip the AK47/C99 to 12/12 this weekend...I wanna cut a few more clones first.  The ones I took a week 1/2 ago, are taking forever to root!  so I just want to make sure I have a few from each to make sure I have a good mom...peace brutha!


----------



## reidser (Dec 11, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> yes , we do...   ...
> 
> stop on by reidsers journal my friends, and see if you can help out a new grower brother...it's all good...
> 
> have a safe trip brother Puff. will be awaiting your return bro...all our best to the family man...peace, and godspeed...


 
thanks irish for calling in the grow team!!i'm in the best hands now:hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 11, 2009)

reidser...you got a link??  or what is the title of your grow journal?


----------



## reidser (Dec 11, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> reidser...you got a link?? or what is the title of your grow journal?


 
mmmm i dont know how to attach the link ...but the journal is called
"euphoria in the tent"..ha i've gotta be walked through all this!!!sorry man


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 11, 2009)

its okay man...I'm new to the computer to...I'll try to find it here in a bit


----------



## IRISH (Dec 17, 2009)

these are from a couple days ago. thier 7 weeks, 4 days right now. ...

the 8-9 week strains are at mostly all cloudy, and a few have a bit of amber now. i have begun flushing several of these...

the rhino, and bk look like powdered sugar got throwed on them. sampled the bk tonight at 51 days. will try to let it go to 60...

so, what you think of my little ghetto grow?...lol...


----------



## zipflip (Dec 17, 2009)

> the rhino, and bk look like powdered sugar got throwed on them. sampled the bk tonight at 51 days. will try to let it go to 60...


 :hubba:

wats so ghetto bout frosty nuggets, regardles of how ya grow setup. wat matters is wat comes out.
  now if ya was pumpin out seedy airy buds off 6 foot plants that only 2 months old all stretched out from lack of light, then i'd maybe consider it ghetto :rofl:
 look great man.:aok:  :48:


----------



## nvthis (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like you got dankenstein in yer closet bro! Damn, that bk looks fire man. Beautiful plant. Can't believe the trichs on her. Never seen a bk look like that.. It might even be more sat leaning than katsu.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 17, 2009)

looks like you have as much as i do...looks very tasty....pick it already..


----------



## IRISH (Dec 17, 2009)

i seen the katsu strain, and it does resemble these girls over here Nv. but, i can't say for sure still...i let them stretch a bit on purpose...you can find some true gems in a pack of s1's...i like growing 'em...(i also like growing bagseed herm seeds once in awhile also, but don't tell thg)... ...lol...

i have enough good gear to last awhile again...my first seed run looks to be a success...the Skush x BG beans are huge. pods are big as #2 pencil erasers... ...i pollenated 3 weeks ago, tomorrow... some look ready to fall from the pods...

thanks Zip...just ragg'in on myself for not having the funds to set up a proper grow room. i get by on what i got to work with...got no proper ventilation. not enough light. just some plants thrown in a corner under a 400, with a tarp around them, and a couple fans blowing air around...pretty ghetto, eh?

(also, trying to show a couple 'o guys i know how it does'nt have to be as complicated as they make it sound, to pull off a descent grow with minimal materials)...


----------



## nvthis (Dec 17, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> i seen the katsu strain, and it does resemble these girls over here Nv. but, i can't say for sure still...i let them stretch a bit on purpose...you can find some true gems in a pack of s1's...


 
I'd say she's a dandy brother! Bet she smokes up nice too.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 17, 2009)

it's everyday now, that i refrain from chopping something just to have smoke, but i still wait...i want it all perfect, as perfect gets...


----------



## cubby (Dec 17, 2009)

:ciao: Irish,
   Your plants are looking beutiful man. I hear ya on sampling. Sometimes it's just to difficult to to fight the temptation. But your patience will be rewarded with a massive harvest of frosty buds.
   As far the "Ghetto" set up I would carachterize it more "Ecclectic" than ghetto. I have to agree with Zip, It dose'nt matter what the set up looks like as long as the harvest is of quality bud.
   Keep up the good work friend.
   Take care and be safe.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah i'm with cubby.. maybe upper class ghetto growing if anything m8   (heckovalot nicer than my ghetto setup) 
trust me, i know ghetto growing  

man they look tasty  been wondering when you'd throw more pics up.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 17, 2009)

well Nv, i could'nt stand it no more. . i took a BK down this morning for some primo to partake over the weekend with my crew...(it was only one.) ...i'll be good 'til the end now... ...she weighed 42 grams wet. so we may end up with a half O finished from her...she is dank, and very crystally all over...baked some scissor, and finger hash in a freshly, cleaned glass tube with my homeboy...he had to go home, and hide...lol...he was carry'in that buzz like he was tripp'in...lol...better go around, and check on him in a bit...peace brother...

:ciao: Cubby...been awhile brother...thank you good sir. they are 7 weeks, and 4 days, today...i'm going to let the rhinos' go 'til 9 weeks i believe before they are ready...trying to let the BK's go 'til 60 days'...the SSH, and Wonder Woman will also need at least 9...at 60, the BK's, the Skush, and the soil KULTS will be ready to harvest...

been looking for some good seed storage containers. i stopped by a photo shop, and flirted with the gal there to the point i had her on her knees, digging through the trash for me, to find the disposed 35 mm film canisters...she came up with 8...  ...

Eclectic? i resemble that remark.:rofl: ...wonder if i can get a good therapeutic back rub to go with a multi strain glass bong of meds?, then call it eclectic meds?... :beatnik: ...

wanna hear something funny cubby? someone asked me last night if you , and i were the same person? lol...lol...(i could'nt keep up with your hours. lol. besides, i'm scared of heights...lol...lol...)...

were finally buried butt deep in snow...heard you got a pretty bad one a week or so ago...we have another front sweeping in for the overnight, tonight...gotta go cover some wood up...be good bro...good to hear from ya...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 17, 2009)

Everythings sounding good over your way Irish!  We still have no dang snow!  Hope everything stays good for the finish for ya!


----------



## BBFan (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow Irish- what do ya figure- 1 ounce for the whole grow? :rofl: 

So that's what ya get going ghetto, huh?  Looks like the transition from outdoors to in went pretty well for you.

Hope your buddy's ok- I had a similar experience the other night- a few too many hits off the recent harvest, oh boy was I out there.  

Great job my friend!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 17, 2009)

hey Kaotic. how long did you let your KULT go? seems like it was 9weeks?i have two, in half gallon pots, at all cloudy. these two are much different than the two in the dwc buckets. the soil is short, 1 main cola the size of a 1L bottle, and lots of smaller trich laden buds, with a x-mas tree shape...whereas the dwc KULT is tall (46 & 50 inch), with lots of side branching that has to be tied late 6 weeks, with side branch buds of the same size as the top buds. ...thier smell at this time is of lemon pledge. taste is exotic. no words can describe it. none i've found yet anyway...

yep BB. this is the ghetto growers handbook over here bro. lol...lol...well water, and molasses...lol...lol...

we get lake effect snow all the time LF. my county breaks records for snow fall amounts regularly...


----------



## kaotik (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah, usually the KULT goes about 9-10 weeks.
and i know what you mean bout the smell (and taste).. absolutely love it   (that's why i'll be all over you to somehow, someway, change your mind and get ya to do atleast 1 outside next year.. cause they're just amazing outdoor  )


----------



## gangalama (Dec 18, 2009)

i just got caughtup with ur little seed project today. very, very cool! hope you end up with some keeper genetics!! stay green irishman!!!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 19, 2009)

the two in the buckets, Kaotic, are clones of the KULT we had outdoors all summer, and was taken...well, i gave out so many clones off her, my bro that gave some back said he was over his limit, and gave these two back... ...

hey g-lama. where ya been? lol...just in time...


heres a out of focus kult in the bucket Kaotic. i'll post better closeups in hydro... ...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 27, 2009)

some harvest pics...having problem with cam program...more later when i figure this out again...

were very happy with this harvest...and very baked... ...the only thing not dried enough to try is the bubblegum...so far, the white rhino is the stoniest, as i knew it would be...(yes, even stonier than the bubba kush)...

each variety of the 7 i grew has it's own unique taste, smell, and buzz...gotta love variety...


----------



## nvthis (Dec 27, 2009)

Like a varitable cornucopia of stoney flavors! Man, that skush looks bomb! I gotta get me some o' that!! Were the heck is Crazy?:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Whoa! Been awhile since i checked in. Looking damn fine brother! Looking foward to a smoke report. Congrats Irish, This one you deserve buddy!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice Irish!  Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## reidser (Dec 28, 2009)

looks lovely from here irish...enjoy your getto grow!!!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 28, 2009)

were enjoying it 4 sure...i wouldnt know how to do a smoke report if it bit me on the arse chef...i did smoke some bubblegum just now, and the smell when you break a chunk off is of fresh grapefruit. makes your mouth water...i guess there is a hint of baseball card, powdery, bubblegum, on the exhale. that, and black coffee... hows that for ya chef buddy?... theres 7 strains, with 7 unique flavors, and scents...all have thier own high...we like the white rhino the best for potency...1 big hit. thats all you need...

we've always been biased by the white strains with thier high thc levels...the highs they create, far overpower all that i've ever smoked...and i've smoked alot of weed...lol...

theres def. a type of weed here for any occasion if thats your thing, but i ain't no occasional toker...if i got it, i toke it...if i don't got it, it must be flowering...  ...


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

That'l do grandpa. Thats about as detailed as mine. Hats off to tc fer that long one.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 29, 2009)

y'all still like pics,??? ...cool then. 'cause i got some harvest pics for y'all...alot of them too!!!...(finally figured out my pic program), again... ...

thanks Nv, Chef, reidser, and LF...

we have names chosen for these new strains, courtesy of TCVG, and Kaotic... ...since this is from the Skush,(FuC) line made by Crazy, we will stay in the parameters of his style... ...

the new crosses will be known as , FuC'n BubbleGum, FuC'n White Rhino, FuC'n Bubba Kush, FuC'n FuC, and Kao's baby, FuC'n Woman ((wonder woman x skush(FuC))...soo, what you think of that?...lol...lol...leave it to Crazy, eh?...lol...

anyways, i hope you enjoy these as much as we do...see you in the funny papers...:ciao:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 29, 2009)

thats my 'ol trimmer taking a break...looks like the little stoner needs one too...

the X-Mas tree was a joke i played on the women...they were'nt as tickled as i was at amusing myself... ...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 29, 2009)

and last, but not least...


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

FuC'n congrats FuC'n Irish  Thats alot of .........ooooo k!    Looks good brother.  Glad to see the luck of the FuC'n Irish is still sweet!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 29, 2009)

I bet money that Crazy would approve of the names. Must smell sweet there.


----------



## cubby (Dec 29, 2009)

Beutiful harvest brother,
   If you get any further into the FuC/Kult we're gonna change your name from Irish to Jim FuCn Jones...:rofl: 
   All the best.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 29, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I bet money that Crazy would approve of the names. Must smell sweet there.


 
>hey now Benny. ...^he picked 'em bro...lol...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeeeee haaaa!  Nice, Irish .  FL is not so far from MI :hubba:


----------



## kaotik (Dec 29, 2009)

very nice my friend  
enjoy 

*so what are ya making with the trim?.. you better not be just tossing that


----------



## nvthis (Dec 29, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> FuC'n FuC,


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Too funny mang! Sooo... What'er ya gonna call the f3's??


----------



## IRISH (Dec 30, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Too funny mang! Sooo... What'er ya gonna call the f3's??


 
uhh, Holy FuC???...:confused2:  ...lol...lol...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 30, 2009)

no Kaotic, i never toss the trim. i use it all brother...got a full quart, and a half of fresh, chopped up fine trim, jarred ...a bud has some one gallon bubble bags i would love to use, but can't find home boy, so i guess we iso it all...i really don't like doing it this way, but i will...

last time i did this, i made one heck of a mess...i used coffee filters...i have a big pyrex plate i evap the iso on...

tell me if i did it right...i placed finely chopped sugar leaves in a pint jar, covered with iso, shook vigorous for approx 2 minutes, then strained through coffee filters...how many should i use???

is there an easier way???

check your messages Kaotic...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 30, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Beutiful harvest brother,
> If you get any further into the FuC/Kult we're gonna change your name from Irish to Jim FuCn Jones...:rofl:
> All the best.


 
thanks brother Cubby...who said i was'nt Jim FuC'n Jones, reincarnated?...lol...lol...:rofl: :ciao: ...

this Skush(FuC) is some all around daytime smoke...i love it...it does'nt bog me down as persay the rhino...


----------



## kaotik (Dec 30, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> no Kaotic, i never toss the trim. i use it all brother...got a full quart, and a half of fresh, chopped up fine trim, jarred ...a bud has some one gallon bubble bags i would love to use, but can't find home boy, so i guess we iso it all...i really don't like doing it this way, but i will...
> 
> last time i did this, i made one heck of a mess...i used coffee filters...i have a big pyrex plate i evap the iso on...
> 
> ...


 
yeah i'd usually do similar, and always outside 
 though it's been my findings that it's better to not shake vigerously, and just let the iso slowly coat over the trim.. swoosh it around a little, but try not to be violent. i've found the more you shake, the more nasty green your oil becomes 

not big on iso oil much myself anymore (just smoked way to much of it as a last resort in the past)  i think i'm actually gonna try cooking with my trim this time. i've actually never tried that before 

with how frosty your trim looks you could probably even just sift it through like a stalking and collect the trichs to smoke in a bowl as keif or press into ghetto hash.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 30, 2009)

i about smoked myself into a coma with the finger hash, and scissor hash... ...

i rolled a j of the trim, and took it with me to take the lil woman to the dr, and got ripped off the trim. ...she told me i had to wait in the hoopdee ride, cause i stunk strongly of mj when i entered the waiting room...gotta remember to throw some axe, or tag in the ride...

i'll give your way a try Kaotic. yeah, i get the green from all the thrashing then...hmmm...how many filters do you guys use? i used 4 last time?...

i may have a line on a trade up for a light. sweet light might i add...dude says it'll take hps/mh from lowest, to highest bulb, (70-1000???)...don't sound right...have to go take a look see...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 30, 2009)

Never heard of this type of light?  I have a switchable ballast one but I've never seen a ballast that can take different wattage...if it pans out to be real, I'd like to hear more about it, it would come in handy.  

You need to get yourself a set of bubble bags man!...that stuff looks like it would make some killer bubble!!!  As much trim as your getting, and I'm assuming will continue to collect, the bags will pay for themselves quick!  I couldn't live without mine...lol, well I probably could, but you know what I mean. 

That stuff looks tastey man!  Who's genetics are the White Rhino from?  I was thinking about getting some from Nirvana.  Congrats on the harvest!  Looks Killer!


----------



## ishnish (Dec 30, 2009)

:ciao:
nice grow Irish.  Hope I get a front row seat on the next one.
:48:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah LF, i never heard of one either...'ol boy was'nt home. don't have a number either...grrr...he said he would take two O's for this light...if it's what he says it is, i'll give it to 'em...now , i know of no such light, so he left it open to negotiations. ...

you can buy the 1 gallon bags pretty cheap on e-bay...prolly knock offs, and only last 1-2 harvests???...

the rhinos were from nirvana LF...a bro bought 'em there, and gifted me several clones... ...i'm revegging the two i have, and took clones also...i have never revegged a plant, so gotta cover this aspect of the grow for my own knowledge...

Hey Ish...:ciao: ...i've seen your grows brother...you do a great job also man...i'll save you a seat...

heres an exclusive...up next---Dark Kush x KONG...beans are in the paper towel as we speak...i put down 10 of those, 10 FuC'n Bubblegum, and 10 FuC'n White Rhino...will pick out the keepers, and discard the weaker ones...if thier all strong, well, we'll have 30 this round...gotta get that light...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2009)

damn nice grow, Irish... yer make'n my shyte look good... sounds like you got a mixed-strain pheno KULT just like Ilean & Maude... is it a dwarf or a tall girl?... I noticed the flavours r just a little bit off between the two... Maude tastes more... "thick", if that's a good word... or maybe oily/greasey???... and the seeds r just a little bit bigger than Ilean's.

anyways... it's great ya like my stuff... 'n remember... the Dark Kush x Kong remains personal only... no handing out the seed or cuts, or making F2's... you can smoke whoever you want out with it, or make a cross with it... just keep the plant personal and don't F2 it, please... this way it remains your "personal" plant made just for you curtousy of TCVG  

LOL... ... just thought of a name for the Dark Kush cross, bro... *Stone'a the Irish*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 31, 2009)

My bags came from bubbleman (I think, I'd have to look)...and I have had them for ohhh probably 5 or 6 yrs.  They are still in great shape as long as you clean them good and pack them away and stuff They will last a while...I don't know about the knock off bags, never seen them used.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Holy Schmoly Bud  I am licking the computer monitor LMAO!!! Way to go man, enjoy enjoy enjoy!!! I will get a journal up soon.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> we got 40 (50lb) bags of potatoes. these all went to our local food pantry, to be given out in thanks giving, and x-mas baskets. there would have been more, but it looks like i made a mistake in one garden, by not putting down grub-ex, and the moles put the hurt to it. (the older i get, the more i forget)...



Dang bro, my taters didn't do well at all this year; they died off before I could get any real quantity. I love what you do for your local food pantry; doesn't get any better than that!! Take care.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 31, 2009)

great pics irish! man am I the only one who doesnt have bubble bags...I have been using the leaves for keif..


----------



## ishnish (Dec 31, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> the new crosses will be known as , FuC'n BubbleGum, FuC'n White Rhino, FuC'n Bubba Kush, FuC'n FuC, and Kao's baby, FuC'n Woman ((wonder woman x skush(FuC))...soo, what you think of that?...lol...lol...leave it to Crazy, eh?...lol...
> 
> anyways, i hope you enjoy these as much as we do...see you in the funny papers...:ciao:



LOL. I love the names bro :hubba:


----------



## IRISH (Dec 31, 2009)

GSS. ...if y'all don't know my friend GodSpeedSuckah, well he's another simple man, living the american dream...home, wife, kids, and dog, and loves his mj...he's been a member here for several years, but conflict drew him away...we can't keep running off great growers such as him...please greet a wayward brother back home...don't let him fool ya, he's a top notch grower...and weed ain't all he can grow either...LoL...he had a thread that died off in the storm that he ducked from, called, 'recession garden 2'...welcome back to MP my friend...look forward to your upcoming journal with great interest...Irish...

i don't own bags myself 2 dog, and am contemplating on, 'do i save my trim in the freezer for when i can afford some, or do i run it through the coffee maker and get what i get?'...i'm so confused...LoL...(or just stoned)...

was gonna enjoy a smoke of skush this morning , late, when i recieved a phone call, saying mom fell. got it all settled now, and moms fine...she fell on the ice at her apartment complex...she has a home health aide...the aide sat in her car, and blew the horn when she arrived to take mom to her cancer dr...she is supposed to go upstairs, and help mom down to the car, and carry her to the dr, and help her into, and out of the drs office, then back up to her apartment...this is what she's paid to do...or, was paid to do...i feel bad, but had to have her fired today...she's lucky i let her off this easily...

and now to that smoke i started this AM...care to join me?...

again, welcome back GSS...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you my good friend. I am glad your mom is fine; that will scare the hell out of ya!! Id be happy to share a smoke with you..brb  How is that skush anyway? It looks fantastic; everything you grow looks monitor lickin good lol


----------



## IRISH (Dec 31, 2009)

oh man, she is short(under 24 inches), that was in half gallon pots in soil. she just packed on bud daily...and the trichs were sweet too...the rhino's had amazing trichs now...that stuff is like that put you behind the couch stuff you grew last year...i actually thought you were still back there...LoL...LoL...

well, her mom was a sensi-skunk if thats any inclination to her sweetness...

the KULT is the shining star for weight, taste, high...her aroma while growing indoors is a subtle fresh coffee aroma...not an inclination theres mj growing in the house at all...and we did'nt need a filter with her...she is in a class by herself...i got 2 ounces dry weight off from one dwc KULT...she reaches the 4 foot mark, and can branch out with heavy buds that need tied...the buds are about the size of my fist, and heavy in flower...

and , if my rambling is any inclination to how good the skush is, then i must be rea, real high...Lol...LoL...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I was behind the couch for a couple months LOL. That skush sounds like the real deal!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice to meet you GSS!  I have seen some of your posts while digging into the MP archives, definaetly glad you found your way back!

2Dog...I had to have bubblebags back when I was doing the outdoor thing, it was not just for personal use, I supplied a good area for around 15 yrs, and then I decided to grow up and get out while I was ahead.  I was growing between 200 to 300 plants per season...full time work!  So you can see why I needed the bubble bags, 200-300 plants=lots of trim=lotsa hash...lol=$$$  I'm glad I'm not doing that anymore...now it's usually 6-10 plants to supply me my brother and a couple friends...and it's all gifted these days, I'm done selling.


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 8, 2010)

Great stuff Irish, I gotta show my WR some pics of your WR so she know's how she's supposed to look.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Irish, whats the deal with that light you were getting from your buddy.  I saw an ad in an urban gardener, or was it maximum yeild...anyway one of those mags that you get free when you spend a few bucks at the hydro store.  There was an add for a light that you could change the wattage to like 4 or 5 different wattages...this is the first one I have ever seen, but I wanted to let you know that they do exist.  

What you got going into the flower room since you harvested those others?


----------



## nvthis (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, I think Quantum has some weird switchable thing going on. You can do 400, 600, 1000 ect. I don't remember for sure, but I think Q might use Quantum...


----------

